# 'Back Testing Made Simple' DVDs



## jrcraig (19 January 2008)

Hi all,

Has anyone used / viewed the 2 DVD set 'Back Testing Made Simple', available from http://www.backtestingmadesimple.com.au?  It looks like quite a good introduction to the nuts and bolts of Metastock and TradeSim, tho' with my level of frustration at the moment, anything looks good.  

I've had Metastock for a few months, and TradeSim for a few days, and while I can do a few basic codes / searches on both of those, I'm quickly realising how much I don't know about the aforementioned - things just seem to happen, or they don't, or they won't and damned if I know why. Wish I had paid a bit more attention in maths way back when too.  

Any comments or recommendations on good sources of instruction would be much appreciated.

James


----------



## tech/a (19 January 2008)

*James*

I know where your coming from,having spend months developing various systems over many years.

Time is my enemy and while my M/S skills are ordinary have managed to succeed beyond my expectations.

I've come to the conclusion that While I can read a chart and know the set-ups that work,my level of coding skills don't allow me to write code which is as specific as I would like.

My solution is to pay experts to do up various codes for me which I can cut and paste into various configurations to then be able configure various conditions for buy sell stop and exit into systems.

I have them make up templates from which I can work.

In fact Scott Bunny has some work to do for me when he gets back
http://www.wabbit.com.au/

I also have a great deal of respect for the many who have gone before both you and I.

After reading Howard Bandy's great book
http://www.quantitativetradingsystems.com/

I'm going to also invest in Amibroker and have Kaveman
Do exactly the same in Amibroker language.
http://e-wire.net.au/~eb_kavan/

Im of the impression some of the looping I wish to do within some of my systems Amibroker will be able to handle much more efficiently than M/S.

Still coupling with Tradesim which in my view is worth the Montecarlo analysis capability on its own.

You'll also learn mountains of systems testing knowledge from David Sambourski's excellent Tradesim MANUAL which I have downloaded to hard copy for reference.

All this may seem expensive but as I have said many times---what is the investment required to get into a business which has the capacity of returning you a 6 digit income? 
Id say $300k to 1 mill.
So really that which we invest in systems design---an important part of any trading business in my view is minor.
In 14 yrs I have calculated around $20k for myself.

Computers,software,books,Seminars,Educators/Mentors.
That investment has been more than worth while.

Enjoy


----------



## tech/a (19 January 2008)

Ah all is much clearer now.

The site is Home Trader.
Wonder if David knows his manual is being sold as part of their package.



> *Significant Skill Required*
> 
> There is no guarantee that a purchaser of Backtesting Made Simple will be able to accurately use the training materials.
> 
> ...


----------



## jrcraig (19 January 2008)

Tech/A,

Is the implication that there might be better educators out there than this 'Home Trader' company?  After all, I have the TradeSim manual already - one wonders whether the two discs explain the whole shebang, given the fact I'm not really understanding how the language fits together in the actual manual.

I had rather hoped to get a working understanding myself, given the trading concepts I'm looking at are on the simple side ...

Thanks!

James


----------



## tech/a (19 January 2008)

There is much written on Hometrader---do a search.

Not the worst,not the best.
More garden variety.
In my opinion


----------



## fill (26 January 2008)

James,
            get it. It shows you how to use MS and TSim from installing both to designing and testing systems. How to write codes, how to interpret the results in TS. Literally everything you need to know. It shows you how to design systems. 

                                           Fill


----------

